# Western Motorhome Show Malvern



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have just noticed that this show is now fully booked according to the list of attendees in the Rally Section at the bottom of the main page

:roll: :roll: 

I know for a fact that Warners have not got 25 booked with them!!


So for all UNCONFIRMED sttendees, if you have decided NOT to go can you please PM me and I will remove you from the list thus enableing other members to book for this show. 

If however you are on the list as unconfirmed but intend booking can you do so as soon as possible and confirm your place.

I will contact Warners tomorrow and ask for some more space but your co-operation in this would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Booked n paid for, haven't got tickets yet but have e mail from Warners confirming booking.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ksebruce

Yes you are a confirmed attendee, thanks for letting us know.


Could all the unconfirmed attendees please be as efficient :lol: 


Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry!!  Bump


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jenny,

We are definately going to Malvern and also Happyrunner,Donald Duck,and Red Setter. I know some of them are away at the moment but will try and contact them.

Lesley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lesley

I have confirmed you as per your PM, ask the others to let me know when they have booked.

Thanks


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

I have just booked online with Warners so please confirm me.

Look forward to seeing everyone then, if not before.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Trish

All confirmed. I'm not going to Malvern so won't see you till the Global Get-together, you are going to that aren't you?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

clianthus said:


> I'm not going to Malvern so won't see you till the Global Get-together, you are going to that aren't you?


Thanks Jenny,
Shame about that, so will catch up with you at the Global :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Has anybody else booked or decided not to go?

I have requested more space from Warners but have not had a reply to my e-mail as yet.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen, myself and silverfox1 are confirmed for this I think.

Badger


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Badger

Yes you and silverfox are both confirmed. 

Malvern seems to have become very popular!!

Shame your rally was cancelled it could have taken some of the strain, seems like there are plenty of attendees to go round.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the folks on the rally list please let Clianthus Jenny know when they have booked for this rally.
Please do not pm me as I am hoping to be away for a few weeks so I will not get your pm as no internet. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Have booked and confirmed-arriving Friday

Leapy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Leapy

Thanks for letting me know.

Has anybody received their tickets for this show? Or have they not started sending them out yet?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Arriving Thursday around 4pm we think staying till Monday. No tickets arrived as yet.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi redsetter

Thanks for letting me know you have booked. You are now confirmed.

Has anyone else booked? We still have 10 names on the list who are unconfirmed:-

delboy139
olley
sundial
gjc
Happyrunner
MOTORHOMER
RR
diamondchip
enroute
DonaldDuck

I understand Happyrunner and DonaldDuck are away at the moment but do still intend to book and come, what about the rest?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen,

I'm almost sure Sundial has booked for Malvern


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Thanks for that, maybe she'll contact me and let me know. She's probably just forgotten to confirm.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

just a little bump  


Jac


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Western Malvern show*

Hi,

only arrived back home Sunday 1st july but I see our tickets for the show/rally were in the post. don't know when they arrived though as we have been away since mid April.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Good to know they are sending out the tickets for this show. 

Have many more got them?

Has anyone else booked, if you have please confirm yourselves on the list of attendees.

Thanks


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Received my tickets today- with the chance of a £5 walk-does anyone fancy this?

Leapy


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Leapy, yes wife & I are up for this, we'll send form & cash off tomorrow. See you there.

Ken n Steph

We've got our tickets by the way.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Ticket arrived today - looking forward to it.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Yup..Me and Foxy are all "ticketyboo"


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello again 

So many folks are down as attendees for this show that I have to keep upping the number of spaces booked with Warners!! 

However, I have just done this for the last time, cos they think I'm mad!!. They keep telling me we aren't full!! 
We now have 35 spaces booked and 31 attendees BUT of those 31 attendees 12 are still not confirmed as having booked with Warners. 
They now have 2 weeks left to book, before they will be auto deleted from MHF's list, so can the following members please contact me or Jacquie (LadyJ) by PM or on this thread to let us know what they plan to do or have done regarding their bookings. 

delboy139 
gjc 
Happyrunner 
MOTORHOMER 
RR 
diamondchip 
enroute 


We really do need to know accurate numbers so look forward to hearing from you all. Please, Please, Please!!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Gary (sersol) that's another one booked. :lol: :lol:

I've taken your name off the unconfirmed list.


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi, tickets have arrived and we are all set to go ( wellies and all ) 8) John & Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen

Steptoe has booked and got his tickets :lol: 


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

I have removed steptoe from my list of unconfirmed attendees.

That still leaves 9 to let us know what they are doing. Looking forward to hearing from you all

:roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jen 

Sundial not going can you remove her please ta


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

DonaldDuck has booked and got tickets so I've removed him and Sundial from the unconfirmed list, also Happyrunner has confirmed, that just leaves:-

delboy139
gjc
MOTORHOMER
enroute


Come on guys please get in touch. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of the above folks booked yet :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jen

RR has booked now


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

I notice you have confirmed him so I have taken him off the list in my post above.

Not many more to contact us now.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all

I understand diamondchip is not going to Malvern so I have removed him from my list above.

Only 5 to go now :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ojibway

Thanks for letting me know you have booked, I have confirmed you on the list of attendees in the rally section at the bottom of the front page and taken you off the list in the post above.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Seeing how slick and up to speed I always am, err... is this the show on 12,13, and 14 August where my dog stupidly injured herself last year?

Could I still book? Hymer hasn't moved since Easter, should do better.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its the 10th 11th and 12th as to whether you can still apply someone from the rally admin will be along soon.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi neverememberit

Closing date for booking the Malvern show is 23rd July, 2007 at 9.00am.


Joyce


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Neverrememberit

If you do decide to book don't forget to put MHF down as your club so you will get your £2 club discount!! and put your name on the rally list at the bottom of the front page.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

As I may walk or cycle to the show  Where will everyone be? H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

homerdog said:


> As I may walk or cycle to the show  Where will everyone be? H


Hi Homerdog I think that both rally organisers are at Lincoln now and out of contact. As there is plenty of time before the event I suggest you post again next week when they may be able to help you


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Huh! Alright :x You going Frank? H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I just volunteered to look after the Malvern thread whilst they are away Snelly and Sealady are also about I suppose that warners may have given them this info already but perhaps not.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok  No Sweat, I'll sort out next week. No I wont, as I'm in Norfolk chillin' After 21st I'll be back, so will check up then  H.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi homerdog

I don't think the tickets and the maps have been sent out for the Malvern show yet. I am not going to this one. Jac and Jenny are away at Lincoln at the moment but will probably be able to give you more information where the Malvern show MHF rally will be situated, when they come back 

Joyce


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi....Tickets are issued for this one now.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Got my ticket and map, I will photograph the map and post it shortly.

HTH

Edit - 'ere 'tis


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for posting the details tokkalosh.



Joyce


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It will be interesting to see where we end up this year. Last year when I arrived at the site, we had been allocated an entirely different location!!!


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

ttt just to remind members that booking closes Monday 23rd July, 2007 at 9am. Don't forget to say you are a member of Motorhomefacts to receive your £2. discount.

Joyce


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

ttt to remind would be ralliers for the Malvern Motorhome Show that booking closes 23rd July, 2007 9.00am


Joyce


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sealady said:


> ttt to remind would be ralliers for the Malvern Motorhome Show that booking closes 23rd July, 2007 9.00am
> 
> Joyce


So thats less than 10 days and some who have booked with us haven't confirmed that they have booked Warners.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Just a reminder booking for the Malvern Show closes in just over a week.

Joyce


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm back from Lincoln, thanks to everyone who has helped out while I've been away you've done a great job, But!! we've still got 4 unconfirmed attendees:-

MOTORHOMER
gjc
delboy139

Can they please let me know what they are doing about this show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jen,

I have deleted enroute hes camping with ARV now not us


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Jac

I will remove him from the list in my post.

I would also like to remind:

MOTORHOMER
gjc
delboy139

That unless they book with Warners and confirm with MHF before Friday they will be automatically removed from our list and will not be camping with the MHF group. So if you want to camp with them please get booking and let me know. Cheers


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Jen.....are we having a campfire with stories and sing songs and plates of beans and far......ah praps not...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Badger dear now that's an idea :lol: as you are the western specialist on this rally maybe you would like to arrange a camp fire shindy one afternoon/evening :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Can you sing then Badger


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Badger

You can have anything you like, I'm not going :lol: I have provided a Marshall though, so you'd better behave yourself. 

:lol: 

I would have thought at a Western Show you should at least have a camp-fire and beans!!!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> Badger dear now that's an idea as you are the western specialist on this rally maybe you would like to arrange a camp fire shindy one afternoon/evening


Ah well..... as you are aware....I dont do "arranging".....we can of course offer advice if needed..... :lol: :lol: as for beans a bad suggestion on mt part... 



> Can you sing then Badger


 Errr....no.....(foxy can but he wont thank me for telling you... :twisted: )


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I thought I had better inform all unconfirmed attendees for this rally that their names have now been removed from the list by the MHF automatic booking system.

I any of them or anyone else books with Warners to park with MHF between now and close of booking at 9.00am on Monday would you please either post on this thread or let me know by PM so that I can add you to the list and confirm you.

Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a little bump!!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

My tickets arrived today so I am good to go.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have my tickets :wink:


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi clianthus, Due to changed plans I am now going to show. I have just booked and paid for the show so put me down as confirmed. Have PM'd you and Jarcadia, so belt, braces and tie for good measure.
Ian


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

You are now confirmed. Thanks for letting me know.

Could anyone else who books over the weekend also let me know. Cheers.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Less than 3 weeks to go.....has anyone thought to check the ground condition??......I'd be gutted if we had to cancell another festival/show


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I couldn't wait..  ........so I phoned them myself.........

they say..."ground is fine..still going ahead".........

(sorry if I pre-empted anyones response)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That is a relief  
I was beginning to wonder if all would be well.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Badger

Sorry I have only just come on-line today, I hadn't contacted Warners regarding the show being cancelled, if there was any doubt they wouldn't make the decision until at most a week before. If you remember they were still checking the ground at Lincoln on the Monday before the show started on Thursday!! 

They will not cancel and lose all that money unless it is absolutely necessary and I assume they would contact me and let me know.

Anyway, thanks for ringing and letting us know that all is ok at the moment. Surely we should get some decent weather soon!!!!


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Malvern Show*

Hi Clianthus,

Still can't find the list - this main page is still a mistery to me, however I can confirm that we have booked and received our confirmation from warners. W>P>Ingrey Is this enough information to tally with your list?
Wendy


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> Still can't find the list - this main page is still a mistery to me, however I can confirm that we have booked and received our confirmation from warners. W>P>Ingrey Is this enough information to tally with your list?
> Wendy


Checked front page Ambegeyo and you are on the list and confirmed.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi ambegayo

You are definitely on our list and confirmed. I presume you put MHF down as your club and received your £2 discount? If you did when you receive your tickets they will have Motorhomefacts.com on them.

If you look at the main page and scroll down past the posts and past the campsites you will come to the rally section. Click on Malvern Show and then click on list of attendee's if you want to check for yourself and for future use. Hope you can find it now.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We have had our tickets & are raring to go.....Jenny


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm now a bit worried.....Are dogs allowed on the site?

Reason I asked was that I did see an advert for another event at 3 counties and they said dogs not allowed. It could be just that event, but does anyone know as I am committed to bringing harry.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK Panic over.........just checked the website small print and dogs are allowed but not in Marquees etc.......phew!!


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Badger..... now that would really have made our week, the planning for this trip away going so well ..........Banned from Global meet due to Doberman.... told this morning by site where we had booked in after Malvern that they don't have us down for hardstanding and can't take Motorhome on grass yet, 3rd site @ Bury trams from Bury to Manchester closed for upgrade.
Anyway all will work out ok in long run, RobMD assures me that he has been in touch with the powers to be and has booked fine weather for Malvern.

General
RobMd and ourselves (Jarcadia Jackie & Brian) plan on being on site from Wednesday pm 
If you need info or can't find us on site.....

my Mobile 07712785709

See all soon
Brian


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK....does anyone know what time we can get on site on thursday......I thought it was about 2.00pm?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I see on the leaflet that came with the ticket that camping fields will open 10am - 9pm Thursday.

In the motorhome magazines that advertise Western show Malvern it states camping open 2pm Thursday!!



ps are the fields too wet for us motorhomes or what is happenning regarding this please.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

As I live in Malvern, I looked at the site after the floods and it was a no,no. Last week, there was an Antiques Fair and a two day Pony club event. Lorries and MH's there and all seemed to get off ok. ie non there yesterday pm. If you let me know where you'll all be , I'll go and give the ground a prod. H


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Rita..........I Think :? 8O 

According to the website, the "recent inclement weather has not affected the 3 counties showground"


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well it wasn't flooded! All the ditches were full and they weren't allowing vehicles onto the grass at all. I'd say they were effected in that case. H


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have to pull out due to family and hospital appts
  

Can I pass my ticket onto someone else??


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My RV is 7.5 tons and dont want to get stuck, they dont drag easily :? 

Can anyone let me know whats really happening?


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Missing you already Trish, who is going to take me out friday night? 
Ian


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Awh, how sweet Ian - I'll have to make it up to you 8O :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are heading off today and staying at an independant CL site (for 1 night) a few miles from the showground. Phoned them yesterday and they said no problems parking on their ground so hope all will be ok at the showground.


----------

